
Someone is massively registering multiple *.eth domains - wslh
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/6p990e/someone_is_massively_registering_multiple_eth/
======
Phlow
Can someone tell me why I'm seeing so much about ethereum on Hacker News
lately? It's starting to feel like a concerted marketing push, the same way
that the latest Kardashian outrage is a non-event most people don't care
about, but they sure make it look like news...

~~~
nshung
I guess it is because many people on HN own ether.

------
pdelbarba
I don't understand why domain squatting in general isn't considered more of a
problem. I tried a couple different times to get a .link domain for my blog
and just about anything short/meaningful on the obscure tlds are taken, but
none of them are actually used for anything. They wanted $5k for
sym.link...WTF?!? I actually sort of appreciate the logic behind the .sucks
tld managers if not the intent. You can't squat everything if the registration
actually costs something semi significant.

~~~
pan69
I agree with you. But what do you expect from a system that allows you to
create real-estate out of thin air?

~~~
EADGBE
Insert "cash" for "real-estate" and we have a very ironic statement.

~~~
dwaltrip
It isn't really comparable, as domain names are the epitome of non-fungible.

------
al_chemist
25 days ago someone brought 600 domains that does not exist. That is not a
news.

~~~
xur17
Yeah, I was expecting hundreds of thousands based on the title. This doesn't
seem like news.

------
45h34jh53k4j
this is the 'cocacola' problem. No strong name system can work in the real
world if cocacola has no legal right to their name. Sue a smart contract, lol!

Considering cryptocurrencies supposedly 'square' zooko's triangle, a fraud
namespace like this eth registration can not survive the real world.

~~~
knocte
I guess we won't see massive migration from DNS usage to ENS usage in a matter
of days. I foresee we'll have mixed usage decentralized and centralized naming
systems for a long time until people start seeing the advantages of the
former. By that time, CocaCola will just have to buy the domain from the
squatter instead of registering themselves (too big to fail, on this matter).

~~~
45h34jh53k4j
I agree, there will be both central and decentralized namespaces; I do love
the idea of decentralized, but I am realistic about the limitations. CocaCola
can ether buy the keys (or have a court requisition them from something.. )
Now, this relies on the keys that registered this domain still existing!

No court in the world can force a deleted key to be transferred to CocaCola.
Likewise any cryptocurrency cannot be forceably stolen by the threat of state
violence -- the math does not permit it.

So either, cocacola has to have cocacola1.eth (lol), or they have to institute
a court ordered hard fork to recover the keys.

Both seem undesirable!

~~~
wslh
No, I think it can work in another way: at the end the descentralized system
is connecting to a protocol outside the blockchain, this is the weakest link.
You can contact the legal entity using ETH and sue them in the country they
operate. Switzerland?
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ETH_Domain](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ETH_Domain)

~~~
45h34jh53k4j
So the scenario becomes: a) use DNS b) use "central"-ENS, but if the domain is
already registered now I have to sue some .ch organisation to unregister it.
c) use regular ENS and live with whatever namespace entries are free

a) offers everything b offers, but its likely cheaper and has a real-world
dispute resolution process.

Take a look at the grandfather of decentralized DNS namespace; .bit from
namecoin. After 6 years it has not found its place in the internet name
ecosystem.

------
hartator
It's not unfair if he is paying for them.

~~~
olegkikin
According to [1], it's minimum 0.01 ether for one year. That's around $2.24,
so not that cheap for mass-registration.

[1]: [https://registrar.ens.domains/](https://registrar.ens.domains/)

------
DonbunEf7
It's 2017. Stop letting users pick their own identifiers.

~~~
grayhatter
lol wut...

As opposed to?

Wait, let me guess, UUIDs right?

~~~
SkyMarshal
Actually, yes, UUID's would be ideal. Then we'd just a public registrar of
some sort to index them with a more human-readable name.

~~~
BenjiWiebe
I hope this is sarcasm. The human readable IDs would than be squatted upon.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Yes it was sarcasm :D. I wouldn't insult anyone's intelligence here by adding
a /s

